# girl passion



## dHarriet (Sep 26, 2005)

as i cruise mtbr lately i'm noticing that the other boards contain a lot of riding content...and we talk about what bikes to get for girlfriends, share recipes, and ponder the effectiveness of cleaning products (yes i'm exaggerating...it's possible that i'm a bit of a drama queen)

...and for the record...i'm not knocking on the aforementioned threads...i love them...i'll be buying some of that WIN detergent...

...but...

i want to know about your rides...the ones you go on all the time...the trails you love...etc...pictures are welcome, but not necessary.

so i'll start:

when: sunday afternoon

where: local trail

the ride: it's just a bunch of loops in the desert, some drops, some fast but steep climbs, sand and lots of cacti. i've ridden this trail about 7,000 times...but it's close, so it allows me to enjoy dirt without a long commute. and i get cell phone reception...so it's safe(er) to ride alone.

why it was cool: i'm still dialing in the shock on my new bike, and the closer i get, the more i love the bike. everytime i ride, i love it more. i also am re-discovering the fun of riding alone. no one to wait for, no one waiting for me...i can totally ride at my own pace...awesome. plus it's finally cooling down here in AZ, so i wasn't boiling out there!


----------



## MichH (Jul 28, 2006)

For me, this weekend was my chance to ride a local race called the Crater Cruise. Last year as a Fathers day gift, I bought Dad and I our entries and cycling tops. Then I fell and tore my AC joint and wasn't allowed to ride. This Sunday we headed off (an hour's drive) to do the 56km race. We cruised and generally had fun, and I got to ride it with Dad. Still so pleased to have a sport like this that I can share with him.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

This past weekend (and well, just about every fall and spring weekend) we went to Moab. The weather was pretty ugly on Saturday, but we haven't gotten much riding in since buying a new house this summer and we had met up with friends from California and decided to go for it anyway. 

We took the shuttle up to Hazard, where it was raining steadily and there were patches of snow on the ground. At which point I was really starting to question our sanity... but we went for it. Hazard wasn't too bad, despite being wet, it's mostly the kind of dirt that absorbs the rain pretty well and a lot of the bermed corners have rocks in them. Kokopelli on the other hand, we knew would be a disaster. It's just doubletrack, but it's mostly clay... the kind that cakes on your tires and frame, and shoes.... My husband kept telling me just to look farther ahead like I would in sand, which was great advice except when I did fall int the ruts, I did it at high speed and got to skid a hundred yards or so in the mud. Ah, fun, fun. At one point I couldn't push my bike anymore and went to pick it up to shake off some mud and couldn't even lift it. There were basketball sized clumps of mud around the hubs and fork. Luckily, the "trail" at this point is nothing but a doubletrack road that's always a rutted mess, so we didn't have to feel bad about messing anything up.

Once we got onto LPS and Porcupine, it was a blast - just wet slickrock and sand. But pulling into the overlook was hilarious. My group all looked like mud creatures - absolutely head to toe encrusted with mud. I couldn't have been more wet or muddy if I tried. Maybe it was the cool weather, or the past few weeks of hours in the gym, but the climbs seemed easier than they did 2 weeks ago when it was hot and my bike weighed "only" it's normal 35lbs or so. And I was pretty psyched with myself that I rode everything I normally ride even in the slippery conditions. Anyway, we all made it out, despite a bunch of mechanicals and the general large group dynamic making the whole thing take over 5 hours. I can't believe how much fun it was despite the miserable weather. (Though it was less fun cleaining the mud ouit of my headset and brake calipers and fork, etc...)

The next day no one else would ride, so I ended up riding Fins N Things on my moto by myself, but that was a blast as well. Wet sand - YAY! 


And additionally, I had one of those moments on Friday where I pulled out a skill I didn't know I had. It's funny, 2 years ago at Brianhead, after we had done our DH race, we were watching the pros come down the rock garden the next day. And even a bunch of the male pros were getting bounced off-line and into this big rock, which would stop you, make you endo, or throw you off the course if you hit it. Except ONE guy, who got thrown into it's path and manualled over it and kept going. And I remember thinking WOW. I could never have the reflexes to do that, but it was just one of the coolest things I've seen - just a fantastic display of handling skills under pressure. So Friday, we were riding Amasa Back, and it's changed a good bit since all of the rain. I'm flying down a loose rocky section and am in a rut, and the sun was setting so the light was a little tricky. When at the last second I see that in the shadow there's about a 2' rock in my path in the center of the rut. And without thinking or braking, I popped the front end up, and rolled right over it. Followed immediately by wondering why on earth I thought that would be so hard to do on a fast descent? I don't think it would have even tried it if it hadn't been at a speed where I had no choice. 

Anyway, that's a lot of rambling, but I had a blast riding last weekend and can't wait for this weekend!


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

We have a fall and spring tradition around here of these rides that I don't have a name for, just a bunch of us who work part time and have kids in school. This year, we've set Wednesday mornings as our standing date. For several years, our rides were tightly time constrained because of a couple of kindergarten age kids, but no more. We meet in the elementary school lot, rack all the bikes on somebody's rig and take off to the local state park for a few hours of trail fun.

It's a great group. One of the gals is my mentor... I spent two years following her on the trail. "Follow me" was the mantra. Katy, a new rider is an refugee from the local spin class, which is where we all end up when the weather is really bad. Nothing like a totally enthusiastic newbie that has a solid fitness base to take out on the trail. Then Val, who's a strong road and trail rider, and a few others that come and go.

What I really appreciate about this group is that it's total fun, but we also communicate really well about what's going on for the day. Maybe someone is feeling really b*tchy and needs to hammer. Or, we have a tentative newbie along that needs some nurturing. Last week, I was having wheel issues and had three flats, used up every tube we had along and then had to hike the bike out. Everyone was such a good sport about it ~ it was a gorgeous fall day, and as we all know any time on the trail is better than all the other stuff we have to do sometimes. We ended up taking turns jogging with my bike for hike out. Those are real friends that will help you with that.

Formica


----------



## TheotherH (Jan 21, 2004)

*New found love for rocks*

Good post, dHarriet, to remind us gals to continue to share our passion for riding!

I went to Moab/Gooseberry this past May and discovered that riding slickrock is a lot of fun!! So back at home have looked for places where I can continue to play on rocks. There's an area called Belcarra about 35 minutes from where I live. Spent a couple of hours there this past Saturday with another woman from a women's riding group I joined this year. I"m continuing to amaze myself how steep one can ride on rocks.

To me, this photo looks like me and the rock were photoshopped against a white background; however, that is the sky - it was just a typical grey fall day on the west coast.


----------



## rocknrollgirl (Feb 12, 2006)

*This weekend...*

I took my new baby....Titus Racer X out for her first ride....It was sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeet.


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

Like formica, I am part of a group of four friends that ride together often. All summer we ride on Monday nights as ride leaders for Ride Like a Girl. In the Fall and Spring we often take trips to somewhere great to ride. Last fall we went to Fruita, in the spings we go to Terlingua. Yesterday we returned from 4 days in Arkansas.

Two are control freaks; one takes care of nearly all the food, the other all the driving. This trip one was the navigator and ride planner. I am the pack mule and dishwasher. Quiche and fruit, fried yams, for breakfast, sandwiches, fruit, and trail mix for lunch on the trail. Snap peas, pita chips, humus, brownies, chips and salsa for snacks. Steaks, Fish, Gumbo, Sas Chcken, greenbeans, rice for dinners. We eat really well. But it's all so we can ride.

The first day we rode a part of the Womble near Oden as an out and back. We saw several other small groups of riders. The single track is sweet flowing bench cut along the sides of the mountain. Not really technical but fast and fun. Judi and I had done this section as part of the Ouchita Challenge in March.

The second day we went to the Big Brushy area of the Ouchita Trail. Here we tried for a loop. The trail was more over grown meaning less overall use. The view at the top was wonderful. While were were at this look out a fighter jet cam over. That's me, Dawm, Suzy, and Judi.










After our lunch stop we took a trail called Rock House. We never saw a rock house but it was one of the coolest descents I have ever made. The trail was easy to follow with the markers painted on the trees, however actually seeing the path on the ground was a challenge. This trail is even less used and way overgrown. But oh so much fun to go down. At the bottom we got turned around and spent some time on the dirt roads before finding our way back. The weather was changing and starting to rain a bit. We also had a dog follow us for miles.

That night it starrted raining and rained all night and all day. We went into Hot Springs to explore and a movie.

By noon the next day the sun was out and the trail was beautiful. Irons Ford area of the Ouchita today. The first section we straight up with lots of big fallen trees to cross over. We skipped this section on the way back. The pay off was wonderful. More mostly bench cut, lots and lots of grade reversals that make the climbing bearible. The trails in this area are covered with organic debris so no mud at all. It was amazing to be able to ride so soon after so much rain. Here's Suzy on a switchback.










I'm not really that good with my camera, but my album is HERE if you would like to see all of the trip pics.

Judi is our wonder women. She did the Chupacabras 100K in Mexico the prior weekend and leaves tomorrow for Moab for a week. Lucky lady.


----------



## Luvz2Ridez (Sep 4, 2006)

Haven't done much riding lately, been studying for the CPA exam...going out this weekend to a mountain about 4 hours away. They are having a fund raiser and shuttle day, looking forward to riding the trails DH over and over again. Last time I was there, the mountain won...


----------



## Lucky (Jan 12, 2004)

I haven't been on the mtbike a lot lately, but my last two rides were introducing a friend to the joys of riding in the woods at night. She and her BF just bought their own lights!

There is something eerie about seeing a small red glow in the night, thinking someone lost a reflector, and then realizing it's a pair of eyes, staring at you. Eeek! Let's get outta' here!

Kathy :^D


----------



## Noonie (Feb 20, 2006)

Last saturday, my big brother, little brother and me went for a ride and I finally broke in my new (used) Spitfire. It was a verry nice day. AND, the very next day it's winter !!!


P.S.

This sucks big time. :madmax:  :madman:


----------



## TheotherH (Jan 21, 2004)

Noonie said:


> ....AND, the very next day it's winter !!! This sucks big time. :madmax:  :madman:


You CAN still ride in winter! :yesnod:









*"Typical" Whistler bike park photo.*









*Riding through the fluffy white stuff at -10C.*​


----------



## dHarriet (Sep 26, 2005)

snow riding looks really fun! and cold...


----------



## toyota200x (Sep 9, 2005)

TheotherH said:


> Good post, dHarriet, to remind us gals to continue to share our passion for riding!
> 
> I went to Moab/Gooseberry this past May and discovered that riding slickrock is a lot of fun!! So back at home have looked for places where I can continue to play on rocks. There's an area called Belcarra about 35 minutes from where I live. Spent a couple of hours there this past Saturday with another woman from a women's riding group I joined this year. I"m continuing to amaze myself how steep one can ride on rocks.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jewell of D(enial) (Apr 25, 2005)

Good post and nice riding stories! Since I started riding again a few months ago (after an accident that kept me of the bike and at home for 7+ months), I've been getting used to my new bike - Turner 5 Spot. I've been having a great time, but don't have the strength or power to make it up technical sections that I could have done more than a year ago. It's frustrating and sometimes makes me want to quit mtbing and try a new sport. Sometimes it feels like I never get better, stronger, or quicker. The climbes are always hard and I suffer just the same. But I don't quit, just keep going, weekend after weekend, and of course at the top, I'm always glad I'm out riding.

Another thing that I get bummed about is that I _know_ I'm cut out for DH and doing alot more difficult things than I do now (I'm tough, athletic, strong, short, and have great balance due to exceling at other balance required sports) and wish I could develop those skills (jumps, drops, etc...), but I find it hard to break into because gear, money, and time constraints. Also I really don't know any other women out here who ride regularly, and especially ones who are on bigger bikes.

So anyway, I love biking, and will continue to enjoy it however it is! Maybe some more women will come out and join us on the weekends in San Diego. Till then, it's just me and the guys!

Here's some pics of the last ride I was on with my younger brother. I just bought him a mtbike and believe it or not, after 8 years of mtbing myself, it was our first mtb ride together, ever! Good stuff!

Julee


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

Jewell of D(enial) said:


> Good post and nice riding stories! Since I started riding again a few months ago (after an accident that kept me of the bike and at home for 7+ months), I've been getting used to my new bike - Turner 5 Spot. I've been having a great time, but don't have the strength or power to make it up technical sections that I could have done more than a year ago. It's frustrating and sometimes makes me want to quit mtbing and try a new sport. Sometimes it feels like I never get better, stronger, or quicker. The climbes are always hard and I suffer just the same. But I don't quit, just keep going, weekend after weekend, and of corse at the top, I'm always glad I'm out riding.
> 
> Another thing that I get bummed about is that I _know_ I'm cut out for DH and doing alot more difficult things than I do now (I'm tough, athletic, strong, short, and have great ballence due to excelling at other ballence required sports) and wish I could develope those skills (jumps, drops, etc...), but I find it hard to break into because gear, money, and time constraints. Also I really don't know any other women out here who ride regularly, and especially ones who are on bigger bikes.
> 
> ...


Julee, at least you are getting out there, that says alot. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Time is a great thing. I had a major accident also, total shoulder reconstruction (twice) I am still shy on some things I know I used to do with ease, just keep telling myself time, time, time..... Am building up a new FR bike, so hopefully will be back to normal, but it has been well over a year.....

Some great shots, cool looking terrain.


----------



## cbharping (Mar 22, 2004)

Two weeks ago I took a clinic at a local trail through Bikeskills.com. At this trail, there is a long section of rockgarden which I have never ridden all the way down (I usually chicken out 2/3 of the way down and veer to the side where there's a smooth dirt path alongside the rockgarden). It has been my goal to get the nerve up to ride it all the way this year. During the clinic, I rode down the ENTIRE section, and STRAIGHT DOWN THE MIDDLE the whole way! Woo-hoo! I was stoked the rest of the day. :thumbsup:

Also learned how to manual up a rock, which I never thought I could do (pictured below)


----------



## spinnergirl (Sep 22, 2006)

*Cool Pics!*

Wow what great pics, some great trails out there, makes me want to travel! BTW if you are ever in AZ to ride pick up a copy of Cosmic Ray's MTB guide - pretty reliable maps and text on toughness/tech/scariness levels of ride. We used it last weekend to find (again) Soldier's trail in Flagstaff - check out the Bridge trail if you go, wayy fun techie single track with a big fun downhill out. :yesnod: Also check out the trails out of Buffalo Park right outside of town, close and easy to get to, lots of different loops, hard to get lost and some killer killer climbs (if you're into that sort of thing... pant pant)...


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

Just posted about my new commute in General. City riding at its worst (that is, right outside the acutal city.) 

The scenery has its own kind of charm, I can't help but be smitten with the industrial infrastructure. It's fascinating and exciting.


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

View from below:


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

From today's ride. My friend Shelly in the larches. The trees are "larch" which are a conifer that changes colors and loses it's needles.


----------



## TheotherH (Jan 21, 2004)

formica said:


> The trees are "larch" which are a conifer that changes colors and loses it's needles.


We've got one of those larches in a pot in the backyard - sure are purdy lookin' and a nice contrast to the evergreens we have here in rainforest land.


----------

